# SCHWINN PIXIE BUILD



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

PICKED UP A 16 INCH SCHWINN AT A LOCAL YARD SALE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*NEXT HAD IT WELDED N FABED UP THE FRAME







*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*AFTER I WENT N CLEANED UP THE WELDS N MADE IT LOOK SMOOTH SO IT COULD BE FIBERGLASSED







*


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

And then you ate that bag of seeds that are on the table ;D


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

''NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST''


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THAT WAS LUNCH.


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> And then you ate that bag of seeds that are on the table ;D


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DRAWN OUT MY DESIGN I WANTED ON POSTER BOARD


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*CUT OUT THE POSTER BOARD N TAPED IT TO THE BIKE TO SEE WHAT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE







*


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

And what was for dinner


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:drama: POP CORN N SODA :thumbsup:


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> And what was for dinner


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOT THE METAL TODAY


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*DRAWN OUT N READY TO CUT*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

AS EVERY 1 SAYS. IF U DONT BUILD IT , U AINT A BIKE BUILDER. :h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*CUTTING THE FORKS OUT







*


----------



## IMPALASOCAL (May 31, 2012)

:thumbsup: dope


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:naughty:


IMPALASOCAL said:


> :thumbsup: dope


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SET THE FORKS NEXT TO THE FRAME. DOES IT LOOKS SIMULAR?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THEN I STARTED TO CUT THE BARS


----------



## IMPALASOCAL (May 31, 2012)

You need to cut some sissy bars to match


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I WAS THINKING A BEACH SEAT SO IT WOULDENT TAKE AWAY FROM THE FENDER WHEN FINISHED??? WHAT U THINK


IMPALASOCAL said:


> You need to cut some sissy bars to match


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CUTTING THE 2ND FORK


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOGG IN GUYS N TELL ME WHAT U THINK FOR SOMEONE DOING MOST OF THE WORK MY SELF??:h5:There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 8 guests)

mr.widow-maker
Twisted Dreamz_OC


----------



## IMPALASOCAL (May 31, 2012)

Unless your gonna do some tight ass murals I would cut some bars for and do a banana seat


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Open your own business


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

IM NOT SHURE YET BUT THANKS FOR THE IDES. IM GOING TO GO GET SOME MORE POSTER BOARD N MAKE SOME TO HAVE IF I EVER CHANGE MY MIND ILL HAVE THEM ON HAND.:thumbsup:


IMPALASOCAL said:


> Unless your gonna do some tight ass murals I would cut some bars for and do a banana seat


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

IM ONLY 17 HOMIE, BUT WTH THE SKILLS I GOT N THE PEOPLE I KOW, U NEVER KOW WHAT WILL HAPPEN??:dunno:


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Open your own business


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah you just need to know how to chrome and engrave and your set


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

RAN OUT OF FLOPPY GRINDING DISKS TO CLEAN UP THE AXCESS METAL MOLDED ON THE ENDS OF THE PARTS. WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS TOMARROW??


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I KOW HOW TO INGRAVE WTH A DREMEL TOOL, BUT I DONT HAVE A REAL INGRAVER, DONT KOW WERE TO GET 1 AT N A ROTATOR TABLE?? IF I COULD FIND I FOR A DECENT PRICE THEN ILL SCOOP IT UP N GET DOWN ON THESE PARTS.TTT


Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Yeah you just need to know how to chrome and engrave and your set


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah that would be sick


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WERES FURBY714 HE GUNNA TRIP OUT.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sickk


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:naughty: WATCHA THINK ABOUT IT?


furby714 said:


> Sickk


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :naughty: WATCHA THINK ABOUT IT?


Looks sick ey Was the theme guna b


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:shh: THATS THE SURPRIZE.TTT


furby714 said:


> Looks sick ey Was the theme guna b


----------



## IMPALASOCAL (May 31, 2012)

Blade?


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :shh: THATS THE SURPRIZE.TTT


Koo kOo


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:no:


IMPALASOCAL said:


> Blade?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:drama:


furby714 said:


> Koo kOo


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :drama:


U shud make some parts for my batman haha


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LIKE THE BATMAN LOGO? N FOR WHAT


furby714 said:


> U shud make some parts for my batman haha


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

CAN U MAKE RIMS TOO


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I HAVENT TRIED? LOTS OF ROUND EDGES :dunno:


lowdude13 said:


> CAN U MAKE RIMS TOO


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> I HAVENT TRIED? LOTS OF ROUND EDGES :dunno:


Looks like ima have to bring my pixie back out


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: MORE POWER 2 U. IM JUS TRYING TO STAY ACTIVE THIS SUMMER 


casper805 said:


> Looks like ima have to bring my pixie back out


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good.....bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: TY


dreamer1 said:


> Looking good.....bro


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LIKE THE BATMAN LOGO? N FOR WHAT


Yea something like da or tribal like my handle bars 
Guna get rid of thos n get all new parts fork Hbars n sissybar


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

the bat man logo is easy it can be done. this can be a sweet as the handle bars










furby714 said:


> Yea something like da or tribal like my handle bars
> Guna get rid of thos n get all new parts fork Hbars n sissybar


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

How much for the handle bars...lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WE CAN TALK ON SATURDAY


dreamer1 said:


> How much for the handle bars...lol


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:x: LETS HOPE IT TURNS OUT AS PLANNED


COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT FOR THE PIXIE BUILD.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :x: LETS HOPE IT TURNS OUT AS PLANNED


Oh it will.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ey n u can do this for the sissy bar


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ALREADY A BATMAN STREET BIKE...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> ALREADY A BATMAN STREET BIKE...


Seem it homie das y I was thinking of goin back to the old theme I had orange crush


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks simple homie , I dont see y not


furby714 said:


> Ey n u can do this for the sissy bar


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice n simple


oneofakind said:


> ALREADY A BATMAN STREET BIKE...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Headed to ONTARIO wth my bike to show it n see what kinda complaments I get. TTT WILL POST PICS TONIGHT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SET OUT ON THE TABLE ALREADY THIS MORNING


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BARS LAYED OUT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CUT N READY FOR HOLES


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

NEXT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DYE GRINDER TIME ON BARS


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

FORKS GETTING ATTENTION


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ITS BAR MAKING TIME. BOUTA GET DOWN ON THAT MILLER


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ALMOST FINISHED


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOOKS LIKE A LOWLOW DROPPED N USED ITS SCRAPE PLATES.LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOOKING GOOD.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CLOSE UP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

MOUNTED


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*PLAQUED UP ALREADY







*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TOOK IT TO A LOCAL CRUIZSE NIGHT . CHILLING WTH FAM *LATINS FINEST IE







*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

POSTED ON THE SIDE WALK


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

mr.widow-maker
haro amado
Wiick3d951+


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lookin good


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:x:


furby714 said:


> Lookin good


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

:roflmao:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:werd:


TooThrowed_214 said:


> :roflmao:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Name it the batmobile.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:dunnonly time will tell


CaliLifeStyle said:


> Name it the batmobile.


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Bikes looking good homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Im sorry but u killed the bike with the diamond tank on it...but thats what i think..but looks cool..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for ur opinion. TTT :thumbsup:


Lil Spanks said:


> Im sorry but u killed the bike with the diamond tank on it...but thats what i think..but looks cool..


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

looking good playa an u doing it yourself more power to u.....:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

IM ENJOYYING THIS BUILD. :drama:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lil Spanks said:


> Im sorry but u killed the bike with the diamond tank on it...but thats what i think..but looks cool..




:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ThanKs big al. TTT


BIG AL 310 said:


> looking good playa an u doing it yourself more power to u.....:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> MOUNTED


this maufcka must be heavy ass fuck.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

STILL DEBATING IF I SHOULD GO WTH A BANNAH SEAT OR A CRUIZER SEAT? HMM


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Its about 40lbs


elspock84 said:


> this maufcka must be heavy ass fuck.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> STILL DEBATING IF I SHOULD GO WTH A BANNAH SEAT OR A CRUIZER SEAT? HMM


Cruiser wud look bter


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> this maufcka must be heavy ass fuck.


JUST LOOK AT THOSE TIRES. THEY'RE NOT FLAT DUE TO "LACK OF AIR". :rofl: :rimshot:



mr.widow-maker said:


> STILL DEBATING IF I SHOULD GO WTH A BANNAH SEAT OR A CRUIZER SEAT? HMM


I THINK U SHOULD MAKE A CUSTOM SEAT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Its a air system :roflmao: I hit a switch n they deflate


COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> JUST LOOK AT THOSE TIRES. THEY'RE NOT FLAT DUE TO "LACK OF AIR". :rofl: :rimshot:
> 
> 
> I THINK U SHOULD MAKE A CUSTOM SEAT.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> JUST LOOK AT THOSE TIRES. THEY'RE NOT FLAT DUE TO "LACK OF AIR". :rofl: :rimshot:
> 
> 
> I THINK U SHOULD MAKE A CUSTOM SEAT.


Lol I figure thats y lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:roflmao:


elspock84 said:


> Lol I figure thats y lol


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Looking Good Youngster.Keep Doing Your Thing.:nicoderm:...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


Richiecool69elka said:


> Looking Good Youngster.Keep Doing Your Thing.:nicoderm:...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

mr.widow-maker said:


> MOUNTED


I'm not feelin the forks or handlebars.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wat u felling? That would look good


socios b.c. prez said:


> I'm not feelin the forks or handlebars.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*TOOK IT TO A LOCAL SHOW N TOOK 2ND PLACE MILD CATAGORY. ALL RAW





































*


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Just read this whole thread and wanted to say nice work.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks homie TTT


Justin-Az said:


> Just read this whole thread and wanted to say nice work.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *TOOK IT TO A LOCAL SHOW N TOOK 2ND PLACE MILD CATAGORY. ALL RAW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This tells u how lazy people are to finsh there bikes...whats the bike world come too....so sad


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

:werd: :thumbsup:



Lil Spanks said:


> This tells u how lazy people are to finsh there bikes...whats the bike world come too....so sad


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

UR JUS HATING KUS I TOOK SOMETHING BEFORE IT BEING CLOSE TO DONE, BUT U KOW WHAT THATS UR STORY BRO N I DONT CARE WHAT U THINK.


Lil Spanks said:


> This tells u how lazy people are to finsh there bikes...whats the bike world come too....so sad


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> UR JUS HATING KUS I TOOK SOMETHING BEFORE IT BEING CLOSE TO DONE, BUT U KOW WHAT THATS UR STORY BRO N I DONT CARE WHAT U THINK.


U mean u took something that u bought almost done and started a topic saying u did all thee work for?... Are u thee new tony o that buys bikes that are done n takes credit for then?... Or u actually gonna build something from thee ground up?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:bowrofl:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THAT I BOUGHT? IF U SAY SO I GUESS.


casper805 said:


> U mean u took something that u bought almost done and started a topic saying u did all thee work for?... Are u thee new tony o that buys bikes that are done n takes credit for then?... Or u actually gonna build something from thee ground up?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> THAT I BOUGHT? IF U SAY SO I GUESS.


I don't say so I know so... I know who u traded for it don't act like u did all thee fabrication on it


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

what???? fucking Zek did you not build this bike??? are you the new TonyO or others that have bought shit and showed them but others dont wanna mention because they want them to like them???? are you that fucking person???


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

KOO STORY BRO, WOULD U LIKE A COOKIE? 


casper805 said:


> I don't say so I know so... I know who u traded for it don't act like u did all thee fabrication on it


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SOMEONE SHUT UR ASS UP. :h5:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

casper805 said:


> I don't say so I know so... I know who u traded for it don't act like u did all thee fabrication on it


Is This True?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> SOMEONE SHUT UR ASS UP. :h5:


Shut who's ass up I know ur not talking bout me... I don't give a fuck Wat people think and chunky no its not bout people just buying them n showing them those other people give credit to thee people that build it not start a topic and say they built thee whole bike... And offcourse if he's gonna talk shit to one of my members he can't just expect it to be ok


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *CUTTING THE FORKS OUT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any Pics Of You Doing The Frame?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

FIRST OFF HAVE U READ THIS THREAD FROM DAY 1? ARE U SHURE, Y DONT U GO AND REREAD IT AGAIN TO CLAIRIFLY SOMETHING. N TALKING SHIT ON A MEMBER? 1st off hes talking shit on my topic i never called anyone out to talk shit on so if u wanna play that lil game well *it can be played *


casper805 said:


> Shut who's ass up I know ur not talking bout me... I don't give a fuck Wat people think and chunky no its not bout people just buying them n showing them those other people give credit to thee people that build it not start a topic and say they built thee whole bike... And offcourse if he's gonna talk shit to one of my members he can't just expect it to be ok


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

NEED TO BUMP THIS LIL SECTION BECAUSE PEOPLE ARE GETTING HURT, IT DONT SAY " I " ANYWHERE *DOES IT? *BECAUSE IF U LOOK AT MOST OF MY POSTS IT SAYS NEXT "I" DID THIS.... BLAHH BLAHHH BLAHHHH


mr.widow-maker said:


> *NEXT HAD IT WELDED N FABED UP THE FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

casper805 said:


> Shut who's ass up I know ur not talking bout me... I don't give a fuck Wat people think and chunky no its not bout people just buying them n showing them those other people give credit to thee people that build it not start a topic and say they built thee whole bike... And offcourse if he's gonna talk shit to one of my members he can't just expect it to be ok


first off i was messing with Zek, but since you wanna bring my name in it i hated it that when TonyO bought shit people said all he does is buys bikes but latety that has been the trend and the same people hasnt said anything... I personally dont give a fuck about about built or bought shit but TonyO hasnt been on here at all lately but yet you still refer to as him.. change it up mention some of the latest people and keep that insult alil up to date ...


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Alot Of Latins Finest Bikes Are Bought Already Built :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> first off i was messing with Zek, but since you wanna bring my name in it i hated it that when TonyO bought shit people said all he does is buys bikes but latety that has been the trend and the same people hasnt said anything... I personally dont give a fuck about about built or bought shit but TonyO hasnt been on here at all lately but yet you still refer to as him.. change it up mention some of the latest people and keep that insult alil up to date ...


Like I said in my post people talked shit on tony o cause he would always say he never got thee respect or credit he deserves now u tell me Wat does he deserve? Wat did he actually build? All thee bikes he had he bought and after seeing that chopper looking bike he was building I can see y he use to buy everything... Now since your saying why don't I talk about all thee people that have been buying bikes ok say there names who u talking about?... I'm guessing ur talking bout e.c rolo rite? Cause he bought spawn now if you go trough all his post never once did he take credit for building that bike he always have credit to thee builder and said he just wanted to show thee bike like it was suppose to... Or maybe ur talking bout cone weezy? Y cause he bought lady death? Did he ever take credit for building it? No see thee difference in all this... U urself have told us that u bought some bikes and do we say shit on u no and y is that? Because unlike zek and tony u don't go bragging to people about it or take credit for them


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Alot Of Latins Finest Bikes Are Bought Already Built :thumbsup:


o ya like what 1 foo. y dont u name the bikes that are built? Since u kow us well, see u been pretty quiet but when something pops up u wanna stick ur 2since in.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

casper805 said:


> Like I said in my post people talked shit on tony o cause he would always say he never got thee respect or credit he deserves now u tell me Wat does he deserve? Wat did he actually build? All thee bikes he had he bought and after seeing that chopper looking bike he was building I can see y he use to buy everything... Now since your saying why don't I talk about all thee people that have been buying bikes ok say there names who u talking about?... I'm guessing ur talking bout e.c rolo rite? Cause he bought spawn now if you go trough all his post never once did he take credit for building that bike he always have credit to thee builder and said he just wanted to show thee bike like it was suppose to... Or maybe ur talking bout cone weezy? Y cause he bought lady death? Did he ever take credit for building it? No see thee difference in all this... U urself have told us that u bought some bikes and do we say shit on u no and y is that? Because unlike zek and tony u don't go bragging to people about it or take credit for them


Dammmmmmnit man!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Its funny to see u try to make a point months later when u commented in this thread before, y does it take u months to start talking shit? U probably bought ur shit n jus added to it, PROVE ME WRONG?


casper805 said:


> Like I said in my post people talked shit on tony o cause he would always say he never got thee respect or credit he deserves now u tell me Wat does he deserve at did he actually build? All thee bikes he had he bought and after seeing that chopper looking bike he was building I can see y he use to buy everything... Now since your saying why don't I talk about all thee people that have been buying bikes ok say there names who u talking about?... I'm guessing ur talking bout e.c rolo rite? Cause he bought spawn now if you go trough all his post never once did he take credit for building that bike he always have credit to thee builder and said he just wanted to show thee bike like it was suppose to... Or maybe ur talking bout cone weezy? Y cause he bought lady death? Did he ever take credit for building it? No see thee difference in all this... U urself have told us that u bought some bikes and do we say shit on u no and y is that? Because unlike zek and tony u don't go bragging to people about it or take credit for them


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> o ya like what 1 foo. y dont u name the bikes that are built? Since u kow us well, see u been pretty quiet but when something pops up u wanna stick ur 2since in.



I Seen Alot Of Yalls Bikes For Sale On Layitlow/Craigslist 


Yall Scoop Them Up And Put Them In Club 
Dont Get Butt Hurt :buttkick:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

u seen them for sale? REALLY WHAT 1 ARE U TALKING ABOUT. BACK IT UP UR FACTS


TooThrowed_214 said:


> I Seen Alot Of Yalls Bikes For Sale On Layitlow/Craigslist
> 
> 
> Yall Scoop Them Up And Put Them In Club
> Dont Get Butt Hurt :buttkick:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> u seen them for sale? REALLY WHAT 1 ARE U TALKING ABOUT. BACK IT UP UR FACTS



Alien Trike Rollerz Only Had It Was 2 Wheeler
The Gray Trike Was For Sale On Here 
Twisted Bike Was For Sale On Here :yes:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

1st Trike Was Forsale On Here
Alien Was A 2 Wheeler Rollerz Only Had
3rd One Karz Icon Had(Dont Know For Sure If Its With Yall)

:thumbsup: Ill Find More Pics And Post Em


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GREY TRIKE, CAME TO 1 SHOW N IT IS OFFICIALLY BEEN STRIPPED DOWN, NOT COMING OUT FOR A WHILE, ALLIEN TRIKE I GOT N IT FLOATED THREW THE CLUB NOW ITS BEEN UPGRATED N *WHAT TWISTED BIKE? *THERE IS NO TWISTED BIKE IN THE CLUB.


TooThrowed_214 said:


> Alien Trike Rollerz Only Had It Was 2 Wheeler
> The Gray Trike Was For Sale On Here
> Twisted Bike Was For Sale On Here :yes:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BEFORE N AFTER


mr.widow-maker said:


>


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

3RD BIKE IS AT MY PAD CHILLING. LOTS OF PEOPLE ARE BUYING BIKES N SHIT, SO DOES IT MATTER 


TooThrowed_214 said:


> View attachment 560186
> View attachment 560187
> View attachment 560188
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pm sent


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> 3RD BIKE IS AT MY PAD CHILLING. LOTS OF PEOPLE ARE BUYING BIKES N SHIT, SO DOES IT MATTER


I'm buyin the Chucky bike next week


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I'm buyin the Chucky bike next week


:thumbsup:


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

I Didnt Know Switching Parts On A Bike Was Building It ?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I'm buyin the Chucky bike next week


Nah dont be a TonyO...... I mean other people...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ur point is. What is the whole point. do u see us saying n blasting ALL OVER LAYITLOW. WE BUILT IT .NO THE FUCK U DONT. maybe its cheaper to buy then build. Look at ur bikes. u bought all them. Do u see me bragging about them. No u wanted me to buy ur fucking blue trike when I had it together. But I didnt. Dont be blasting n putting people down jus because u have no other thing to do, if u got a problem with us building or " buying shit" come tell it to our faces until then stfu n mind ur own dam beezwax


TooThrowed_214 said:


> I Didnt Know Switching Parts On A Bike Was Building It ?


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ur point is. What is the whole point. do u see us saying n blasting ALL OVER LAYITLOW. WE BUILT IT .NO THE FUCK U DONT. maybe its cheaper to buy then build. Look at ur bikes. u bought all them. Do u see me bragging about them. No u wanted me to buy ur fucking blue trike when I had it together. But I didnt. Dont be blasting n putting people down jus because u have no other thing to do, if u got a problem with us building or " buying shit" come tell it to our faces until then stfu n mind ur own dam beezwax



Lmao Okay Mr President :buttkick:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Lmao Okay Mr President :buttkick:


My profile dont say anything about president player


----------

